# 2 battery questions - Efest 26650 3.7V 3500mAh



## theyettie (7/10/15)

Hi all. 

I hope I'm not talking crap, please bear with me...

So I've got an Encom 80W TNT mod (new on the market, so don't know if many will know it). I run an Efest 26650 3.7V 3500mAh (Lithium Manganese) battery in it. I know that Efest doesn't make, but only rewraps batteries, so I've peeled off the branding, but there's nothing on the battery. How the hell am I supposed to know what this battery can handle? If I work on the specs printed by Efest, ie:

3.7V
3500mAh
Discharge current: 32A/64A

This battery would be able to fire a 0.11 ohm coil (not that I would even consider building this low as I like my face and the fact that I've got two hands...)

Is my calculation correct and does anyone know the actual specs of this battery?


----------



## skola (7/10/15)

Well your mod has a coil resistance range of 0.2-3.0ohms so you wouldn't be able to fire a 0.11ohm coil on there. That's not the point of your query but, just saying.


----------



## theyettie (7/10/15)

@skola Well spotted sir!! When it comes to this stuff I believe specificity should be the name of the game! Vaping shouldn't be dangerous... I am aware of that fact, but good to point out!


----------

